# Verhältnis Druck zu Drehzahl



## wero (6 Dezember 2008)

Guten Tag,

ich muss Wärmepumpen aus dem Verhältnis aus Vor- und Rücklaudruck, auf einem konstanten Druck halten. (zB. Vorlauf = 2.0 bar, Rücklauf = 1.5 bar, ich möchte 1 bar Druckdifferenz).
Die Pumpen werden über Frequenzumrichter angesteuert. Benutze den internen PID- Regler des FUs zur Ausregelung.
Dieser Regler will von mir den Istwert (Rücklauf) und den Sollwert (Druckdifferenz - (Vorlauf - Rücklauf)) haben.
Mein Denkfehler liegt nun in der Umrechnung von Druck auf Drehzahl. Momentan funktioniert die Ausregelung einergermassen, nur das nach einiger Zeit die Druckdifferenz über 1 bar ansteigt und der FU den *negativen *Wert nicht mehr in eine Drehzahlabfall umsetzt.
Wer weiss was??

viele grüsse
wero


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Dezember 2008)

Hallo wero,



wero schrieb:


> ..Dieser Regler will von mir den Istwert (Rücklauf) und den Sollwert (Druckdifferenz - (Vorlauf - Rücklauf)) haben...


 
Wenn du die Druckdifferenz regeln willst, dann musst du diese auch messen und dem Regler als Istwert bereit stellen.

Stellglied ist eine Pumpe im Vorlauf?
Macht es überhaupt Sinn? Regelt die Wärmepumpe nicht selbstständig den benötigten Durchfluss?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## wero (6 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Onkel Dagobert,



> Wenn du die Druckdifferenz regeln willst, dann musst du diese auch messen und dem Regler als Istwert bereit stellen.


 
Das mach ich doch, oder? (Differenz aus Vor und Rücklauf und das ganze abgezogen von meinem gewünschten Druck).

Leider handelt es sich bei der Rohrleitung nicht um einen geschlossenen Kreis im herkömmlichen Sinn.
Es ist vielmehr ein offenes System mit vielen Verbrauchen dazwischen,(Vor/Rücklauf) die sich bei Bedarf (Ventile) mit Raumfühlern ab- und zuschalten.
Je nachdem variiert der Druck.

Gruss
wero


----------



## SPSKILLER (6 Dezember 2008)

Hi Wero,

ich denke das sollte so beschaltet werden:

Sollwert : w = 1bar
Istwert: x = Vorlaufdruck - Rücklaufdruck

Dann wird die Druckdifferenz geregelt...


----------



## wero (6 Dezember 2008)

Hallo SPSKiller,

klingt eigentlich ganz einleuchtend.
Weiss nicht, warum mir viele gesagt haben, mit dem Rücklauf als Istwert zu arbeiten?

Jedenfalls probier ich mal deine Methode aus.

grüsse
wero


----------



## S7Graph-Nutzer (7 Dezember 2008)

wero schrieb:


> Leider handelt es sich bei der Rohrleitung nicht um einen geschlossenen Kreis im herkömmlichen Sinn.
> Es ist vielmehr ein offenes System mit vielen Verbrauchen dazwischen,(Vor/Rücklauf) die sich bei Bedarf (Ventile) mit Raumfühlern ab- und zuschalten.
> Je nachdem variiert der Druck.



Diese variierende Last ist ja die Störgröße, deren Einfluss du ausregeln willst (Forderung: Durckdifferenz = const.)?! Bei einem System mit konstantem Verbrauch hätte der Regelungstechniker doch auch gar keinen Spaß.


----------



## wero (11 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

wollte mich nur noch bei "gravieren" bedanken. Auf seiner Internetseite findet man eigentlich alles. 


> *Folgender Benutzer sagt Danke zu *gravieren (wero Heute)


----------

